# xorg on server without graphics card



## vvv104 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I want to configure xorg on my server which has no graphics card and display. I access it via ssh and now I want to use X11 client to access remotely. Which ports of xorg should I install so I can use it only remotely and to aviod running unnecessary modules into the memory?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2012)

If you install an Xorg application the required dependencies will be installed. There's no need for a 'full' Xorg.


----------

